# TVR t350t....sensible answers only please



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm considering getting one of these after seeing a 'minter' the other day. Does anyone have any tips for what to watch out for, known problems, etc. It's the newer model without the butter-cams.

H


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

H,

Personally, in the current climate, I would avoid buying a TVR like the plague . 

As you probably already know, Blackpool Automotive (the manufacturing part of TVR) went into Administration over the christmas period therefore all that is left is just the TVR name which is owned by the Russian. This has had a knock-on effect of the following:

- TVR dealers are going into Administration and giving up their franchises

- What dealers there are left are not taking any warrany work becasue they don't know if the warranty's that TVR issued with the cars are now worth the paper they are written on. It is looking highly unlikely though.

- Due to the factory now being closed the supply of parts has dried up, and as TVR's have a tendency to go through parts, many cars are being left high and dry in dealers. I have even read that some dealers are refusing to take any servicing work becasue if parts are needed they simply can't get hold of them.

- Residuals have been smashed, and no mater how cheap they are, cars are not selling.

Having owned one of the 'revised' TVR's I can honestly say that when it is working there is not another car I would rather have been driving, but the only reason I bought it was becasue of the back-up from the dealers/TVR. Without that though, they are IMO a time bomb and unless you have a limitless pot of money to throw at it, it's a bad move.

Oh and FYI it's not the cams that are dodgy on the S6 it's the finger followers that have a reputation for being 'butter'. This was apparantly sorted, however there are reports on PH of a couple of new Saggy's gone pop.

TVR-Man (Trefor) still owns his T350T, so I expect he will be along in a minute to give a perspective from a current owner in this climate, however that's my view from somebody who has owned one recently and has personal experience of a TVR and how their dealers etc work.

Sorry it's so negative, but part of the reality of owning a TVR is the little niggles and problems they get due to poor quaility components which need to be replaced.

HTH


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks for the reply Kev.

I'm not really too bothered about the dealers as I have an independant round the corner from me who I can trust (and my experience of the local dealers in the past was shocking)... an independant warranty might be in order for the time bomb.

There's a PH thread about parts which states that Power will be able to supply the parts so I am more concerned about this, but not too worried.

Troubled times for the boys in Blackpool though.

H


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> Thanks for the reply Kev.
> 
> I'm not really too bothered about the dealers as I have an independant round the corner from me who I can trust (and my experience of the local dealers in the past was shocking)... an independant warranty might be in order for the time bomb.
> 
> ...


Hi H,

In which case then you know the risks involved. Therefore onto the cars themselves! 

The main thing to consider is servicing costs. Every 6k miles or 12 months, and thats where your runnign costs will be high. Every 12k the tappets have to be re-adjusted which is an expensive cost.

The T350T is the same as the C, but with 2 carbon panels coverd in fibreglass. In 2004 TVR changed the panel fitting, but they still need to be fitted perfectly to avoid wind noise. Anybody who says that they all suffer from wind noise is talking out their arse - there are ways to ensure theta they are ok. Firstly ensure the panels have the updated seals on them, and then make sure they are fitted in firmly and straight. Also as you can see from the pic below of my old car, the rear 'pointy corners of the panels petrude quite a lot. Check these for any damage because unless treated with upmost respect they can easily be cracked, chipped or snapped etc becasue the bags that they come in provide little protection.










Apart from that, the car is exactly the same as the C, which only suffers from the usual niggles as other TVR's Do you have the details of the car? e.g. milage, age, colour combo, price etc. There are lots of things that give away details from a cars age and spec. The vast majority of cars on the road were ordered by dealers, so a TVR registered in Aug 06, might have been sat at a dealers for a substantial period of time before registering, therfore might not have the latest modifications or newer parts.

Due to there not being many on the road T350's are well known in the community and most of the time will be known to PH users etc which will allow somebody to reveal anything not obvious to an untrained eye e.g. some have a revised glovebox lid, indicator stalks vary, and also some dont even have sunvisors!


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

That black 350 is a fantastic looking car, but I just dont think I could live with one


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BorderFox said:


> That black 350 is a fantastic looking car, but I just dont think I could live with one


Thanks, I do miss it immensely and think it's one of the best looking cars ever made. But in my head I know I've done the right thing to get rid. 

It isn't black though.


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

TVR Power in Coventry bought the rights/body molds and all the spare parts from the factory - everything is now in Coventry. I think Moleskins kept the Sagaris molds while raping the company. For those that don't know he set up Blackpool Automotive, transferred all the liabilities over to it, and its now in liquidation/for sale etc. He kept the TVR name and some of the latest design stuff and I guess the speed six.

Some TVR main dealers are in the poo right now, but they're diversifying into Lotus/Marcos etc. (notice how you never hear of anyone buying a Noble these days), but there are some great dealers out there who seem busier than ever. There is a big aftermarket indie business and several companies supplying Speed Six parts now, so I wouldn't worry about obtaining anything. So long as you've got a good TVR dealer/indie nearby you'll be fine.

The biggest thing to watch for is how the last owner treated the engine from cold. Apart from that get an indie to check the car over and they're pretty robust things (notice its Porsches and Ferraris that lunch clutches on Top Gear, not TVRs).

Get onto PH and look in the T350 forum - there are a number of prospective buyers asking the same questions at the moment.

Buy on condition and previous owner attitude. Be careful of a car that might have been sitting at a non-TVR dealer for a while and thrashed by all the lads from the workshop - don't go near it.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

H,

If you're aware of the potential pitfalls then go for it, They're an awesome piece of machinery.

I'd guess a TVR purchase is heart driven hot head driven anyhow so if the bacjground checks are complete then it must be worth a punt & as Kev saya, 2nd hand values must have gone into freefall over the past couple of months so bargains abound if you've an Indie who can keep it on the road.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

"There be dragons" - as they say.

Eyes wide open.

Fingers crossed.

Good luck.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> I'd guess a TVR purchase is heart driven hot head driven


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > I'd guess a TVR purchase is heart driven hot head driven


Its penis driven. :-*


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

It's a shame TVR is in the sh!te as over the years, the cars they've produced have been stunning.

I remember about 16 years or so ago before i'd passed my test nearly getting run over by a 450 SEAC. Wasn't the drivers fault, I just stopped dead in the road to look at this beast and , my god, the noise  That V8 burble and roar stayed with me forever.

Given the chance, I'd have the 350 , sit it on the drive and start that mutha up every chance I got.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Where as the R8 is driven by a penis.



hudson said:


> Given the chance, I'd have the 350 , sit it on the drive and start that mutha up every chance I got.


Guilty me lud! 

I'm going to have to stop reading this thread, or before I know it I'll find I've sold the R and a T350 is sat back in the garage!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Was I too subtle for you Kev? What did you think I meant? :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


In fairness, the R8 isn't currently driven by anyone. Had any more offers for yours yet? Got your spec sorted out? :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


1 more offer on saturday, but it was a private buyer and well below what'ive been offered so far. Spec will be finalised on the 20th and the spot will be sold one way or another.

Anyway, lets not take this thread off it's topic!


----------

